# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Նկարչության դասընթաց

## helium

Ուզում եմ իմանալ կան արդյոք Երևանում նկարչության դասընթացներ. ասենք, որ սովորեցնում են ինչպես տարբեր պատկերներ ստանալ, ինչպես ճիշտ օգտագործել գույները, նկարել մարկդանց ու բնություն։ Եթե կան այդպիսի դասընթացներ, ինչքան արժեն, որտեղ և երբ են անցկացվում։

Նախապես շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Ինչքան գիտեմ կան ավելի մանրամսան այս հարցին կպատասխանի Anikon,  նա այդպիսի դասընթացների գնում էր  :Smile:

----------


## aniko

Բարեվ Հելիում  :Smile: 
տեսնւմ եմ ուզում ես սովորել նկրչություն
ուրեմն դիմիր Ճարտարապետների միություն, Արվեստների ստուդիա ընկեր Նազարյանին, 
ես հիմա ել եմ այնտեղ պարապում շաբաթ օրերին
կամ էլ գնա Իգիթյանի դպրոց, բայց մանրամասները երկրորդի դեպքում չեմ կարող ասել, դու պետք է հետաքրքրվես
հաջողություն  :Ok:

----------


## helium

Իսկ ինչ արժեն պարապմունքները ու նորմալա, որ ես ոչ մի բան նախապես չգիտեմ?

----------


## Նավաստի

Ինձ թվում է, որ մեր շարքերում կան շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր կուզենային նկարել սովորել;

Ես ինքս պատկանում եմ իրենց շարքին, բայց չպատկերացնելով, թե ինչից է պետք սկսել, դոփում եմ տեղում:

Դիմում եմ բոլորին և առաջարկում եմ կազմակերպել այստեղ նկարելու դասընթացներ;

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ես նույնպես մանկուց սիրել եմ նկարչությունը,բայց ճակատագրի բերմամբ չի ստացվել,որ սովորեմ :Sad: 
Լավ կլիներ,եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կազմակերպեր նկարչության դասընթացներ,հաճույքով կմասնակցեի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ann87

ողջույն նկարչության սիրահարներին :Smile: շատ ուրախ եմ որ մեր մեջ կան այդպիսի մարդիկ :Smile: 
Ես սովորում եմ Գեղարվեստի ակադեմիայում,ապագա նկարիչ-դիզայներ եմ :Smile: ես կարող եմ ասել ինչից եմ սկսել,ակադեմիա ընդհունվելու համար գնացել եմ նախապատրաստական դասընթացների.սկսել եմ նրանից որ վերցնում էի մեկ երկու հեշտ առարկա(որևէ միրգ,բանջարեղեն,շիշ...) ու նկարում էի:սկզբում կառուցում ես առարկան հետօ փորցում ճիշտ դնել լույս ու ստվերը:Մանկուց սիրել եմ նկարել ու միշտ խզբզում էի որտեղ պատահեց ու ինչով պատահեց :LOL: չգիտեմ ինչքանով կոգնի խորհուրդս,եթե հարց տաք կփորցեմ պատասխանեմ

----------


## Մանոն

> Ես նույնպես մանկուց սիրել եմ նկարչությունը,բայց ճակատագրի բերմամբ չի ստացվել,որ սովորեմ
> Լավ կլիներ,եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կազմակերպեր նկարչության դասընթացներ,հաճույքով կմասնակցեի


Հիանում եմ Նավաստի-ի ու Լ.յ.ո.վ.-ի նպատակաուղղվածությամբ: Չնայած իմ խորին համոզմամբ նկարել չեն սովորում, նկարչական ձիրքը բնատուր է լինում, բայց երբ մարդ ունենում է նպատակ ու աշխատասիրություն...նրանք կարող են հասնել ամեն ինչի: Այնպես որ ողջունում եմ ձեզ  :Smile:  Իսկ դուք երբևէ փորձե?լ եք նկարել:

----------


## Նավաստի

Նկարել փորձել եմ, բայց էլի եմ ասում, քանի որ չգիտեմ, ոնց սկսեմ առաջ չի գնում:

Մի գուցե ինչ որ կոնկրետ հնարքներ կասեք՞

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հիանում եմ Նավաստի-ի ու Լ.յ.ո.վ.-ի նպատակաուղղվածությամբ: Չնայած իմ խորին համոզմամբ նկարել չեն սովորում, նկարչական ձիրքը բնատուր է լինում, բայց երբ մարդ ունենում է նպատակ ու աշխատասիրություն...նրանք կարող են հասնել ամեն ինչի: Այնպես որ ողջունում եմ ձեզ  Իսկ դուք երբևէ փորձե?լ եք նկարել:


Համաձայն եմ,որ նկարչական ձիրքը բնատուր է լինում,ավելին, իմ կարծիքով պիտի
պապդ ու հայրդ (կամ տատդ ու մայրդ) ամբողջ կյանքում զբաղված լինեն նկարչությամբ,որ դու ունենաս նկարչական տաղանդ:Այնպես որ ես կասեի սա ես անում եմ թոռներիս համար  :Liolx:  :Red Hat: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ` ես երևի ոչ մի հարմար առիթ բաց չեմ թողել նկարելու(իմ դեպքում երևի խզբզելու :Jpit:  համար`լինի դա տետրի փոքր անկյունում, թե ընդարձակ նկարչական ալբոմում.Ընկերներս մեկ մեկ ասում են "խի չես դառնում նկարիչ?",իսկ պատասխանը շատ պարզ է. ես ընտրել եմ ուրիշ մասնագիտություն,այն գեղեցիկ ու հաճելի չէ ինչպես նկարչությունը,բայց հետաքրքիր է ու ճշգրիտ,էնպես որ ես դժգոհ չեմ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մանոն

> Ընկերներս մեկ մեկ ասում են "խի չես դառնում նկարիչ?",իսկ պատասխանը շատ պարզ է. ես ընտրել եմ ուրիշ մասնագիտություն,այն գեղեցիկ ու հաճելի չէ ինչպես նկարչությունը,բայց հետաքրքիր է ու ճշգրիտ,էնպես որ ես դժգոհ չեմ :


Դե ես կարծում եմ, որ նկարիչ չեն դառնում, այլ ծնվում են  :Smile:  Բայց եթե ունես նկարչական ձիրքեր ու ամենակարևորը` նկարելու ցանկություն, ապա քեզ ասեմ, որքան էլ որ ուրիշ մասնագիտություն ընտրած լինես` այդ ցանկությունը մի օր այնպես գլուխ կբարձրացնի, որ ստիպված կլինես վրձինն առնել ու նկարել…
Վերն Անիկոն ուղիներ էր նշել ինչ-որ շաբաթօրյա դասընթացների: Իսկ եթե լուրջ զբաղվե՞ս դրանով:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Լսել եմ որ շատ երկար ու բարդ գործ է նկարչություն սովորելը :Sad:  մասնագետներ դա ճիշտ է??? :Think: 
Ինչպես ասում են փորձել միշտ էլ կարելի է,չէ որ ընդամենը մի կյանք ես ապրելու  :Wink: ,բայց պիտի մի կերպ հարմարացնեմ գրաֆիկիս հետ (շաբաթ օրերը հաստատ չեմ կարա համարյա ամբողջ օրը մասնագիտական սեմինարների եմ)

----------


## Նավաստի

Իսկ ի՞նչ արժեն շաբաթ օրվա այդ դասընթացները և ո՞ր ժամերին են:

----------


## aniko

կարծում եմ նա ով ցանկանում է նկարել կարող է և սովորել նկարել և անպյման կստացվի նրա մոտ ամեն ինչ
դա հեշտ է
ես սկսել եմ կուբիկ նկարելուց, հետո կոն, ու այդպես...

----------


## Second Chance

Բոլոր նկարել սովորել ցանկացողներին հետաքրքիր տարբերակ եմ առաջարկում ինքնուսոցման ձևով, քանի որ ձեզ համար կոներ բուրգեր նկարելը շատ անհետաքրքիր կլինի սկսեք մարդկանց նկարել , մի վախեցեք որ միանգամից չստացվի, դիմանկարներ արեք փորձեք հնարավորինս չափ նմանացնել :Ok:  համոզված եմ որ դա շատ հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի է նախ և առաջ լավ ուսումնասիրեք ձեր «օբյեկտին» և սկսեք քիչ քիչ կզգաք որ ավելի ու ավելի շատ էք նմանացնում և այդպես  :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Կարող եմ ճշտել , թե ինչ խմբակներ կան կամ անհատական ուսուցիչներ:

----------


## aniko

> Բոլոր նկարել սովորել ցանկացողներին հետաքրքիր տարբերակ եմ առաջարկում ինքնուսոցման ձևով, քանի որ ձեզ համար կոներ բուրգեր նկարելը շատ անհետաքրքիր կլինի սկսեք մարդկանց նկարել , մի վախեցեք որ միանգամից չստացվի, դիմանկարներ արեք փորձեք հնարավորինս չափ նմանացնել համոզված եմ որ դա շատ հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի է նախ և առաջ լավ ուսումնասիրեք ձեր «օբյեկտին» և սկսեք քիչ քիչ կզգաք որ ավելի ու ավելի շատ էք նմանացնում և այդպես


Ի դեպ ասեմ որ ավելի դժվար բան չկա, քան մարդ նկարելն է
եթե ուզում ես իհարկե նկարել այնպես, ինչպես տեսնում ես
հատկապես փորձիր նկարել ձեռքեր, երեխայի դեմք, աչքեր,...
ու կտեսնես որ նույնիսկ աննշան մի գիծ և ամեն ինչ փչացավ, էլ այն չէ, ինչ տեսնում ես
երեխան դառավ պառավ մի վհուկ
իսկ դեռքերը նմանվեցին թաթերի
իսկ աչքերի արտահայտությունը....

սկսիր հասարակից, նկարիր այն ինչ անշարժ է, գիպսից է, կամ ...

Իսկ ճարտատարպետների տան ստուդիայում դասերն արժեն 4000, եթե իհարկե չի ոչինչ չի փոխվել
նաև գիտեմ, որ Իգիթյանի դպրոցում են պարապում նկարչություն, 5 կամ 6 հազար է ամսեկան վարձը

----------


## Մանոն

> Ի դեպ ասեմ որ ավելի դժվար բան չկա, քան մարդ նկարելն է


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ aniko-ի հետ: Դրա համար` ամեն նկարիչ չէ, որ դիմանկարիչ է: Շատ հայտնի ու տաղանդավոր գեղանկարիչներ են եղել, որոնք գերել են իրենց բնանկարով, բայց իրենք էլ խոստովանել են, որ դիմանկար իրենց մոտ չի ստացվում: 
Ուստի մանավանդ սկսնակ նկարիչներին խորհուրդ է տրվում  սկսել նկարել սովորել պարզ համաչափ առարկաներից:

----------


## Second Chance

> Լրիվ համամիտ եմ aniko-ի հետ: Դրա համար` ամեն նկարիչ չէ, որ դիմանկարիչ է: Շատ հայտնի ու տաղանդավոր գեղանկարիչներ են եղել, որոնք գերել են իրենց բնանկարով, բայց իրենք էլ խոստովանել են, որ դիմանկար իրենց մոտ չի ստացվում: 
> Ուստի մանավանդ սկսնակ նկարիչներին խորհուրդ է տրվում  սկսել նկարել սովորել պարզ համաչափ առարկաներից:


Իսկ ինձ օրինակ հենց սկզբից էլ դուր է եկել մարդ նկարելը անգամ հենց փոքր ժամանակից երբ դեռ նոր նոր փորձեր էի անում, իսկ դասերի ժամանակ ինձ համար ավելի տհաճ ու ձանձրալի բան չկար քան երկրաչափական պատկերներ նկարելը :Bad: 
Իսկ բնորդ նկարելուց անկարագրելի հաճույք էի ստանում :Rolleyes:  
չգիտեմ միգուցե նախասիրության հարց է, բայց իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով  ինչքան էլ դժվար լինի սկզբում բնորդ  նկարելուց հետո մնացած բոլոր բաները ինքստինքյան ստացվում են :Smile:

----------


## Trubadur

SEVADA ART STUDIO 
Fine Art, Design, Photo Art. 
Yerevan, 2-nd Massiv, Gayi 1/1
Phone: 61-07-96
Cellular: 093-24-67-01
www.samvelsevada.narod.ru
www.samvelsevada.com
e-mail: info@samvelsevada.com

----------


## Jean-Claude

ԻՆՔՆՈՒՍՈՒՑ  ՆԿԱՐԵԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ

Այն ամենը ինչ պետք է իմանա սկսնակ նկարիչը...
  ինչպես  նկարել սովորել...
Այս գիրքը բացատրում է ամեն ինչ..

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ed2703/






http://depositfiles.com/en/files/5408214

----------


## WArmanW

Եթե կոնկրետ գրքերա պետք ասեք լիքը ունեմ, կարամ դնեմ ստեղ: Բայց մենակ մատիտով նկարողների համար:

----------


## Երկնային

> Եթե կոնկրետ գրքերա պետք ասեք լիքը ունեմ, կարամ դնեմ ստեղ: Բայց մենակ մատիտով նկարողների համար:


_վայ, ես կուզեմ…_

----------


## WArmanW

Վաղվանից կսկսեմ հերթով տեղադրել:

----------


## Jean-Claude

Այս խոսքերը դուրս շատ  են գալիս ... :Ok: 

"Как нет идеальных людей, так и не может быт идеальной картины.
идеально законченная картина будет безжизненной.
Безупречная передача формы, сглаженные цветовые переходы, чрезмерная корректировка убьют произведение искусство.
Остановитесь, не доводите вешь до совершенства, чтобы не погубить ее!"


Ես գտնում եմ որ շատ ճիշտ է, նկար կա կարծես լուսանկար լինի :Shok: ,  այդպիսի գործերը դուրս չեն գալիս...
իսկ դուք ինչ եք մտածում...

----------


## WArmanW

Հերթովի բան չի, սաղ հավաքածա ստեղ
Ցավոք, սեռվեռը հայկական չի: Սկսնակ նկարիչներին կասեմ, դուխով, արդեն սկզբում պարզ կլինի, տաղանդ ունեք թե ոչ: Ճեպանկար, ահա թե ինչից պետք է սկսեք, վերցրեք ձեզ ավելի հարազատ իր, և նկարեք: Մի մտածեք վայ սիրուն չի, սենց ընենց, ուղղակի նկարեք որքան կարող եք արագ:

----------

